# 1x8 Tap



## MarkD (Aug 17, 2011)

Does anyone know of a reasonably priced supply for a 1x8 Taps?
I want to make some aluminum and possibly steel fixtures to fit on a 1x8 spindle.
I see that CSUSA carries a Beall Spindle Tap ( used for wood ), but since I plan to be taping Aluminum and possibly steel I believe I want a tap that could be used on steel.


----------



## Whaler (Aug 17, 2011)

MarkD said:


> Does anyone know of a reasonably priced supply for a 1x8 Taps?
> I want to make some aluminum and possibly steel fixtures to fit on a 1x8 spindle.
> I see that CSUSA carries a Beall Spindle Tap ( used for wood ), but since I plan to be taping Aluminum and possibly steel I believe I want a tap that could be used on steel.



Check out McMaster-Carr, they have a decent selection.


----------



## juteck (Aug 17, 2011)

McMaster Carr -- use pull down menus to select sizes and options.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#taps/=dnrxws


----------



## Johnny westbrook (Aug 17, 2011)

Grizzly has taps at a good price


----------



## mredburn (Aug 17, 2011)

http://www.victornet.com/cgi-bin/victor/subdepartments/HS-Hand-Taps-NC-and-NF/1250.html

Victor machinery has one for just under $24.00


----------



## monophoto (Aug 17, 2011)

I bought a tap to match my lathe spindle last year.  The conclusion that I reached was that the price of the Beall tap was reasonable (whether from Beall or CSUSA), but the shipping cost would be exhorbitant if that's all that I bought.  So I ended up buying a tap from Amazon/Victor Machinery.  The price was a bit lower than Beall or CSUSA, and the shipping was much less.


----------



## jlord (Aug 17, 2011)

I bought my Beal 1x8 tap from WoodCraft for $17.99. No shipping if you have one near by. I don't know if it can be also used on aluminum or just wood only.
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2020109/19445/Beall-1-x-8-TPI-Spindle-Tap.aspx


----------



## toyotaman (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I've been looking for a tap at my local industrial shop and they are proud of them there.($40 plus dollars). I will have to visit woodcraft. I just wish I read this eariler because I was just up there yesterday and bought some things.


----------



## johnnycnc (Aug 17, 2011)

MarkD said:


> Does anyone know of a reasonably priced supply for a 1x8 Taps?
> I want to make some aluminum and possibly steel fixtures to fit on a 1x8 spindle.
> I see that CSUSA carries a Beall Spindle Tap ( used for wood ), but since I plan to be taping Aluminum and possibly steel I believe I want a tap that could be used on steel.



Check out Enco. here is a link to their 1"-8 taps. about whatever you would want. from 27.98 and up.
http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INLMK32?PARTPG=INSRAR2

You want HSS if you are going to tap steel. Some of the wood taps and really cheap stuff are carbon steel, and won't make it in steel, and are marginal at best in aluminum. 
I do not know what the Beall tap is made of.

Have fun !!


----------



## MarkD (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. Since I plan to tap Aluminum and Steel I'm leaning away from the Beal tap. Grizzly has a 3 piece set of 1x8 taps for $44 but it looks like they are carbon steel ( HCS ). 
I have seen a number of taps online  in the $30 range, which is fine except the shipping is usually another $15 or so.


----------



## MarkD (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for all your suggestions. I decided to be patient ( not a trait of mine ) and picked up a set of three ( taper, plug bottoming ) slightly used HSS taps on ebay for $20 including shipping.


----------

